# GamePlan Gear's re-designed TTS- Treestand Transport System



## GamePlanGear (Nov 5, 2008)

GamePlan Gear responds to your feedback for 2009- in offering our newly re-designed 

TTS- Treestand Transport System.



Revised Hipbelt Design- New for 2009.

The new version of the harness features a revised hipbelt assembly to allow for greater

adjustability for taller users- and also greater durability. After hearing some comments about

the fixed belt on last years’ model, we have set up the new TTS to basically fit any person’s

height or body type. The TTS is actually manufactured to be larger than our debut model in 2008.



Customers will also find that the we have improved on our wildy popular connector system.

These connectors will be now available as an 8 pc set and allow several treestands to be added

to the system- utilizing a single harness.



As always, GamePlan Gear responds to the feedback to improve on our products from year to year.

We strive to make durability and flexibility our first concern.

** Picture of 2009 model


----------



## GamePlanGear (Nov 5, 2008)

^^^


----------



## Rambu (Dec 1, 2008)

when can i send mine old one back to get a new one?Its been hanging in my closet from when it ripped out.... i know we talked about sending it back a few months ago.. 

pm me if you can.. thanks..


----------



## GamePlanGear (Nov 5, 2008)

just send us an email at [email protected] or call us at 877.544.6611


----------



## hoytwv (Jan 8, 2007)

*Gpg*

Ttt


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

email sent

great product and great guy to deal with

really stands behind his innovative products


----------



## Engelsmung (Jan 12, 2005)

*and...*

where can a brother get one?


----------



## GamePlanGear (Nov 5, 2008)

you can order them right off our website. The new ones wont be available until mid april.


----------



## jersey bob (Oct 18, 2003)

Pleae post a URL so we get to the RIGHT website....


----------



## GamePlanGear (Nov 5, 2008)

the link to our website is http://www.gameplangear.com/


----------



## GamePlanGear (Nov 5, 2008)

^^^


----------



## muzzy125acc (Oct 20, 2005)

Will this fit a summit goliath??


----------



## GamePlanGear (Nov 5, 2008)

Yes it will fit the Goliath.


----------



## Jason Balazs (Feb 10, 2007)

Tried calling you Mike. Send me a PM.

Jason


----------



## Engelsmung (Jan 12, 2005)

*cabelas*

I had a gift cert to Cabelas, so I got the older model. Put it on my API GS Lite, and it works perfectly. Need to get me some extra attachements for my Lone Wolf loc-on..


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

Mike

you should also showcase that new CameraMan pack!! that thing is awesome!!!!


----------



## bowhunter3762 (Mar 11, 2006)

*ttt*

I have a ? i want one but is there a quick disconnect or a strap of some sort?
Reason is cause if im 20 feet up and its windy that will make movement which would draw unwanted attention. Oh I hunt public land so these deer are on pins and needles.
Thank you for your time
John


----------



## bowhunter3762 (Mar 11, 2006)

*ttt*



bowhunter3762 said:


> I have a ? i want one but is there a quick disconnect or a strap of some sort?
> Reason is cause if im 20 feet up and its windy that will make movement which would draw unwanted attention. Oh I hunt public land so these deer are on pins and needles.
> Thank you for your time
> John


still waiting on response
Thanks 
John


----------



## GamePlanGear (Nov 5, 2008)

bowhunter3762 said:


> still waiting on response
> Thanks
> John


There are eight buckles that snap together. They are covered so they do not make noise. The pack can be attached or removed from the stand in less than a minute.


----------



## bowhunter3762 (Mar 11, 2006)

*ttt*



GamePlanGear said:


> There are eight buckles that snap together. They are covered so they do not make noise. The pack can be attached or removed from the stand in less than a minute.


Sweet Thanks A bunch brother :thumbs_up
John


----------



## dustyvarmint (Dec 22, 2005)

*Innovative product, but...*

The TTS is an innovative product, but for all I hear about "great guy" I also hear about and have personally experienced no response to e-mails and phone calls.

For that reason I returned my 2008 model.

Curious to see/try out the 2009 model, but Cabela's didn't have them in the store yet.

happy hunting, dv


----------



## alwayslookin (May 28, 2003)

*Dv*

I have talked to Mike on numerous occasions, and he has called me back after having to take other calls.
If he does not call you back, it is because he is a one man show.....and off selling his wares somewhere.
He builds GREAT stuff......listens to his customers, and improves what he needs to.
Great guy and a great company.


----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

Love GamePlanGear....espically the spot-n-stalk pack.


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

I have a standback and I love it.best pack I have ever owned hands down


----------

